# My PPD seems a bit low.



## EnergyFX (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok, so yesterday I racked up just over 13k points.  That was with 2 GTX280s and 1 9600GT folding the entire day.

Shouldn't my PPD for that much GPU power have been higher?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2009)

I get 10,500 PPD off two 8800GT's. 

Maybe you just got bad work units. But yea, you should be getting more than that.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, check your logs to make sure you aren't getting any EUEs.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2009)

Yup, check them out. I know my single 280 gets nearly 8K so your dual should've been at least 15K.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Is the 9600GT in the same rig as the GTX280s?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 10, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Is the 9600GT in the same rig as the GTX280s?



+1 
That 9600GT will limit the 280's in the same rig. I figure you be getting 21.3k ppd with stock clocks.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 10, 2009)

9600 is all by itself in the HTPC.

The 280s are in my gamer.  I think something is up with the 280s.

About how long should they be taking to complete a project?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> About how long should they be taking to complete a project?




Depends of the WU, 353 pointers take the shortest somewhere between 2-3 hours


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 10, 2009)

My GTX285 can get through a 353 Pointer in just under an hour. So I would think a GTX280 would be able to do similar, maybe taking a few minutes longer.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> 9600 is all by itself in the HTPC.
> 
> The 280s are in my gamer.  I think something is up with the 280s.
> 
> About how long should they be taking to complete a project?



Do you have the *-gpu 0* and *-gpu 1* flags set? Are you using the CPU to crunch or fold?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 11, 2009)

On my 260 a 353 takes 1hr6min and 787 take about 2hrs and a few mins.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 11, 2009)

I found the problem.

A few days ago when I was having a hard time getting the two 280s to fold simultaneously I tried several things.  Apparently at some point I also installed the service version of F@H.  When I restarted my computer yesterday the service came online as part of the windows startup program lineup.  I didn't realize until now that I was actually running 3 instances of F@H at once.  So basically the third client was getting in the way and making a mess of everything.

All better now.  Folding much faster now.  And yes, the CPU is crunching simultaneously.

How do you know what point size the WU is?


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 11, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I found the problem.
> 
> A few days ago when I was having a hard time getting the two 280s to fold simultaneously I tried several things.  Apparently at some point I also installed the service version of F@H.  When I restarted my computer yesterday the service came online as part of the windows startup program lineup.  I didn't realize until now that I was actually running 3 instances of F@H at once.  So basically the third client was getting in the way and making a mess of everything.
> 
> ...



I use FahMon.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 11, 2009)

http://fahmon.net/


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 12, 2009)

Heh heh... looks like these are getting tuned in nicely.  Now the 285s are turning 353 pointers in about 56 minutes.  FahMon is reporting 18200ppd on the gamer and about 3800ppd on the HTPC.  I might be in the running for some pie!


----------



## JayliN (Sep 12, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Heh heh... looks like these are getting tuned in nicely.  Now the 285s are turning 353 pointers in about 56 minutes.  FahMon is reporting 18200ppd on the gamer and about 3800ppd on the HTPC.  I might be in the running for some pie!



18200, very nice! I just want to break 10k. 

::eyes the gtx 260s at newegg::


----------

